# Kubota m120 - worth?



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

What would this tractor be worth in your area? It has 11k hours, needs front tires and a good bath. On the plus side, it’s a power shift, the air conditioning works, and would clean up fairly nicely. It has a new clutch for the reverser but the transmission hasn’t been touched to the knowledge of the seller (a jockey) though the shop that did the clutch did say they had the top cover off of the trans enough to say those clutches look good. It has three remotes and may need king pins someday but that could easily be kicked down the road a few years for my expected hours per year and their current condition. I’m really looking for a loader tractor but this machine has me intrigued for the price. It’s close enough to me that he has offered to let me have it a few days to try it out. Seems to have lived its prior life in an orchard.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

That’s in much much better shape than mine. Mine has a loader. I gave about 11k usd for mine. Due to the arrangement of the axle the kingpins are easy to do.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

slowzuki said:


> That's in much much better shape than mine. Mine has a loader. I gave about 11k usd for mine. Due to the arrangement of the axle the kingpins are easy to do.


It's definitely respectable for an 11k hr machine. Rear tires are basically new Mitas. Rims could use paint but not really rusty.

He also has a 1301 loader available but it needs some burn repair (off of a different tractor) and I'd rather have the 1601 anyway. He has the tractor priced at $12,900 the way you see it.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Have you driven it around all all? The trouble with the hours is it’s harder to resell if you end up not liking it. If I was 3” taller the cab would bother me I think.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Bout 12k here....


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

slowzuki said:


> Have you driven it around all all? The trouble with the hours is it's harder to resell if you end up not liking it. If I was 3" taller the cab would bother me I think.


I drove it a little bit. Hit the ceiling when I bumped it into high gear on his farm lane. Let some air out of the seat after. The condition for the hours doesn't bother me but I do see the difficulty in liquidity with a high hour machine and I do like to be below market on anything I buy


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The powershift nice and snappy with the only big lag at 4-5 shift?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> The powershift nice and snappy with the only big lag at 4-5 shift?


Wait....what? I have that "lag" on my M-135X. Between 4 & 5 I have what seems almost like a bad shift. Engine kind of bogs down for like 1/2 sec.

Are you saying this is common on the Kubota 16 speed powershifts?

Rest of gears are too snappy for my liking. My almost identical 126X has nicer shifting manners.

I would say 12K would be a great buy for that tractor.

I gave $24K for a 2010 M-135X with 2700hrs.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

slowzuki said:


> The powershift nice and snappy with the only big lag at 4-5 shift?


I felt like it shifted nicely (other than getting used to there being more of a pause between hitting the button and the shift ocurring) but I wasn't sure what length pause was expected. I figured that'd be the kind of thing to really try out on a demo. Actually try to shift going uphill with a full wagon kind of thing


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes the 4-5 shift is slow as every clutch has to shift at same time. Makes for a jerky transition rest are pretty firm and quick. The other shifts are usually quick if you don't dawdle on releasing the button or hit it a second time too soon. It's got a filter to ignore stutter presses ie from bumps etc. Even still once in a while the computer takes a while to make up its mind. I find mine does it after shifting high to low, the first few shifts it's very laggy with the beeps from the button presses but within 30 secs finishes whatever the computer is doing and works quick again.

There's a warning in the manual not to downshift the ps aggressively as a brake for a load but rather to use the brakes in conjunction. My massey has same note on the door for the 2 speed.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

slowzuki said:


> Yes the 4-5 shift is slow as every clutch has to shift at same time. Makes for a jerky transition rest are pretty firm and quick. The other shifts are usually quick if you don't dawdle on releasing the button or hit it a second time too soon. It's got a filter to ignore stutter presses ie from bumps etc. Even still once in a while the computer takes a while to make up its mind. I find mine does it after shifting high to low, the first few shifts it's very laggy with the beeps from the button presses but within 30 secs finishes whatever the computer is doing and works quick again.
> 
> There's a warning in the manual not to downshift the ps aggressively as a brake for a load but rather to use the brakes in conjunction. My massey has same note on the door for the 2 speed.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

For $12k i would rather have that kubota then a 986 or a 100hp deere with a sound guard cab.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

StxPecans said:


> For $12k i would rather have that kubota then a 986 or a 100hp deere with a sound guard cab.


No kidding.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well????

Are you now a "jap tractor" owning "kubota farmer"??
I think it's a Nice looking tractor


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

StxPecans said:


> slowzuki said:
> 
> 
> > Yes the 4-5 shift is slow as every clutch has to shift at same time. Makes for a jerky transition rest are pretty firm and quick. The other shifts are usually quick if you don't dawdle on releasing the button or hit it a second time too soon. It's got a filter to ignore stutter presses ie from bumps etc. Even still once in a while the computer takes a while to make up its mind. I find mine does it after shifting high to low, the first few shifts it's very laggy with the beeps from the button presses but within 30 secs finishes whatever the computer is doing and works quick again.
> > There's a warning in the manual not to downshift the ps aggressively as a brake for a load but rather to use the brakes in conjunction. My massey has same note on the door for the 2 speed.


I have noticed the downshifting is overly harsh, sometimes I feel like it's damaging things, but all seems OK.
I do like to use the brakes while downshifting with a heavy load or going downhill. It seems to modulate the jerkiness out of the downshift.
Lowering RPMs and making sure you're below the max speed of the gear you are downshifting from helps a lot.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yup, can use foot clutch too.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Well????
> 
> Are you now a "jap tractor" owning "kubota farmer"??
> I think it's a Nice looking tractor


I'm alreasy a Valtra farmer. I'm not sure if I want another designation. Anyway, I'm still kicking it around. I'm not buying it unless I figure out a relatively cheap loader. If I had to buy a new or newish price loader, it ruins that value that is there. The same guy has a few 1301 loafers that need a little work. If he had a 1601, I'd be quicker to try to make a package deal, though settling for the 1301 wouldn't be awful.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> I'm alreasy a Valtra farmer. I'm not sure if I want another designation. Anyway, I'm still kicking it around. I'm not buying it unless I figure out a relatively cheap loader. If I had to buy a new or newish price loader, it ruins that value that is there. The same guy has a few 1301 loafers that need a little work. If he had a 1601, I'd be quicker to try to make a package deal, though settling for the 1301 wouldn't be awful.


What the heck is a Valtra farmer?. Once you buy a kubota, you don't have a choice, you become a "kubota farmer". I know this..... I read it on Hay Talk.
It's not so bad....

So are you trying to put together a tractor/loader? Like for loading round bales 2 at a time? Used to have a 1353 loader. It would lift 2 RBs easily.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I want a loader for an 18 bale grab and for round bales. My current Massey loader is fine for rounds but not enough tractor for the grab.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> What the heck is a Valtra farmer?. Once you buy a kubota, you don't have a choice, you become a "kubota farmer". I know this..... I read it on Hay Talk.
> It's not so bad....
> So are you trying to put together a tractor/loader? Like for loading round bales 2 at a time? Used to have a 1353 loader. It would lift 2 RBs easily.


I'm purty sure they ain't nobody ever on haytalk said anything about a "kubota farmer" but you......
Most on here could care less about what tractor anybody uses to make a living....I sure as hell don't and I think I speak for the majority. I've owned a lot of kubota equipment and no one around here ever referred to me as a "kubota farmer" that I know of, perhaps a "dumbass farmer" many times over, especially when trying to get around me.....I don't think they gave a crap what color my tractor was either....but they were mouthing something when they came by and proclaiming they (or someone) was number 1......maybe idk


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Lot of older farmers here have derogatory things to say about Kubota owners. They have an association with small tractors for city folks moving to the country and the old guys just don’t have experience with them to know they can farm.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> I'm purty sure they ain't nobody ever on haytalk said anything about a "kubota farmer" but you......
> Most on here could care less about what tractor anybody uses to make a living....I sure as hell don't and I think I speak for the majority. I've owned a lot of kubota equipment and no one around here ever referred to me as a "kubota farmer" that I know of, perhaps a "dumbass farmer" many times over, especially when trying to get around me.....I don't think they gave a crap what color my tractor was either....but they were mouthing something when they came by and proclaiming they (or someone) was number 1......maybe idk


They was one on here and still frequents from time to time that kinda referred to the Kubota farmers with a sneer in the typing...but I don't let other people live rent-free in my head (I'm one of dem dare Kubota farmers myself).

I am also a Farmall farmer (x2); (just to be fair, the Farmall 460 DOES have JD fenders on it though). I'm a Massey farmer, a Caterpillar farmer, a Minnie-Mo farmer, a New Idea Farmer, a Vermeer Farmer, and a few other brands if I were to think about it. I'm also a Deere Farmer (but I don't like to admit it in mixed company.) I give a couple of locals heck about their Deeres and they, in turn, give me crap about my Farmalls.

None of us could give a hoot in hell what kind of tractor or equipment the other uses...we just want to stir crap with each other over a beer or whatever.

It's hard for it to come across correctly on a typed forum but, speaking for myself, when I give someone heck about a specific brand, it is ALWAYS in jest.

Mark


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> I'm purty sure they ain't nobody ever on haytalk said anything about a "kubota farmer" but you......
> Most on here could care less about what tractor anybody uses to make a living....I sure as hell don't and I think I speak for the majority. I've owned a lot of kubota equipment and no one around here ever referred to me as a "kubota farmer" that I know of, perhaps a "dumbass farmer" many times over, especially when trying to get around me.....I don't think they gave a crap what color my tractor was either....but they were mouthing something when they came by and proclaiming they (or someone) was number 1......maybe idk


And I'm purty sure there WAS a reference made about a "kubota farmer". Kinda snarky, too-like Glasswrongsize said.
As if a Kubota HP is and different than another HP, whether it's from a Fendt or a Percheron...LOL
And quite honestly, I'd say the Kubota's I have may be the most reliable equipment in my collection. 
The reason it kind of grabs me because there's some "kubota farmers" out there making a lot more hay than some of the other brands. It's really a compliment (I pointed that out in my original kubota farmer post). Too bad you took it the wrong way..


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

JD3430 said:


> And I'm purty sure there WAS a reference made about a "kubota farmer". Kinda snarky, too. As if a Kubota HP is and different than another HP, whether it's from a Fendt or a Percheron...
> And quite honestly, I'd say the Kubota's I have may be the most reliable equipment in my collection.
> The reason it kind of grabs me because there's some "kubota farmers" out there making a lot more hay than some of the other brands. It's really a compliment.


We have 2 kubotas, they are ok but realize they are made lighter. After running them for a while you notice the lack of heavier metal in places.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

We have two as well, found them every bit as well built as similar weight other brands. An m120 for example is a 100 hp machine, and very comparable to large 5000/ small 6000 series in other brands around the same weight and hp. It is not a 7000 series tractor anymore than other brands 5000 series are.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

slowzuki said:


> We have two as well, found them every bit as well built as similar weight other brands. An m120 for example is a 100 hp machine, and very comparable to large 5000/ small 6000 series in other brands around the same weight and hp. It is not a 7000 series tractor anymore than other brands 5000 series are.


I ment more like thickness of skidplates, steps, amount of metal around drawbar and 3 point, size of rear axle. Kubota is said to be most hp for weight meaning 10000lbs tractor with 103 pto hp
As compaired to a 6400deere at at 10000lbs and less hp.
Ot a case ih 5240 at 12,000lbs or more putting the same hp down...
Or a deere 2955 cab 4wd is 11000lbs and 83pto... Alot more metal in that 2955.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> We have two as well, found them every bit as well built as similar weight other brands. An m120 for example is a 100 hp machine, and very comparable to large 5000/ small 6000 series in other brands around the same weight and hp. It is not a 7000 series tractor anymore than other brands 5000 series are.


They aren't as well built......that's very easy to see. Very good tractors. But do not confuse them with a Deere, Agco, Fendt, etc.....
One thing kubota has done well....adapt and change. They seem to listen to customer responses.....the cabs and lever layout on earlier models were just awful, I felt like I was in a sardine can with one of my early models, seat was a real POS....but they've listened and gotten better. The new cabs are very spacious and ergonomic. The kubota engine is a decent engine, I'm not gonna say I would rather have a high hour kubota engine rather than a powertech but a lot of that depends on the maintanence the machine received during its life.....
That being said, the small 27hp engine that is popular in the RTV series is not as bulletproof as I once thought....I had to rebuild my Rtv900 at 1700 hours, but it had overheating issues that plagued it, that was a design problem for kubota....they got it right now. I also have the same engine in a Exmark 72" mower.....had to rebuild at 990 hours. It had a good cooling system and excellent maintanence.....that's completely unacceptable for me. My Kohler engines in my other Exmarks have 1500 hours and still strong and I rebuilt one this winter with 1950 hours.....you would think the advantage would go to the diesel but I'm not so sure. That kubota engine is very high tech but it hasn't been bulletproof for me, but I did buy a new RTV 1140 so there were a lot of things to like about it compared to the others on the market.....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> And I'm purty sure there WAS a reference made about a "kubota farmer". Kinda snarky, too. As if a Kubota HP is and different than another HP, whether it's from a Fendt or a Percheron...
> And quite honestly, I'd say the Kubota's I have may be the most reliable equipment in my collection.
> The reason it kind of grabs me because there's some "kubota farmers" out there making a lot more hay than some of the other brands. It's really a compliment.


But who cares? It doesn't matter what someone said in some obscure thread.....you perpetuate it by repeating it......I bet if you were to search that term with haytalk in the query, you would see JD3430 is the main contributor of that term....there are also some of the other brands out there making a lot more hay than Kubota so what does that have to do with anything.....if your happy with your kubota (like I've always been) that's all that matters, not what some person said or didn't say about the line, everyone has their own experiences and that forms their opins.....


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Really what matters is does it run and do the job and does the a/c work. M120 is plenty for any round baler. Does the a/c throw out ice cubes? And in the middle of the day most important thing is... Do you have to have the blower on high to keep up? Or is it like my favorite tractor that even in 100degree temp full sun its low blower setting and somtimes cutting back the temp setting. A/c is all that matters.. maybe radio

In reality a $12k tractor gives you just 1000 hrs of good service it should have already earned its keep.. becuase just sitting there as a moveable hunk of metal its going to be worth say 7500... Hell if you bought new that 4500$ is the depriciation once you sign on the dotted line, much less take it off the lot.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol, a good A/C is really high on my list of "likes"......if it ain't working, it will be in short order


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> But who cares? It doesn't matter what someone said in some obscure thread.....you perpetuate it by repeating it......I bet if you were to search that term with haytalk in the query, you would see JD3430 is the main contributor of that term....there are also some of the other brands out there making a lot more hay than Kubota so what does that have to do with anything.....if your happy with your kubota (like I've always been) that's all that matters, not what some person said or didn't say about the line, everyone has their own experiences and that forms their opins.....


And man can you give opinions...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> We have two as well, found them every bit as well built as similar weight other brands. An m120 for example is a 100 hp machine, and very comparable to large 5000/ small 6000 series in other brands around the same weight and hp. It is not a 7000 series tractor anymore than other brands 5000 series are.


I would have to agree with that. I've run 4 of these tractors and are overall very well thought out. I still say there's no better tractor with a 16 speed powershift for the money than an M-1xx. Plus you get a bi-speed front axle with locking front differential. The M blew away the 110HP McCormick I had. 
Kubota Engines are way better than decent.
They supply Diesel engines for many other manufacturers. My favorite was when a DEERE mechanic came out to set up the Deere CX-15 I had just bought. He asked me "what tractor are we hooking the mower up to?" I pointed to my Kubota and said, "I guess you hate Kubota since you work for a Deere dealer?" He said "hell no! I've been working on Deere equipment and tractors for over 20 years and I bale my own hay....guess what tractor I use??? KUBOTA!!"

We had a good laugh. He went on to tell me only the salesmen at the Deere dealership hate Kubota mostly because Kubota has been eating Deeres lunch on small to medium size tractors for about 30 years. He pretty much thought that Kubota makes a better haying and mowing tractor and gives you more tractor for the money under 125HP. Also said easier to work on and cheaper parts.

Not my opinion, an experienced JD mechanics opinion.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Lol, a good A/C is really high on my list of "likes"......if it ain't working, it will be in short order


 Y'all keep talking about that AC enough to make me want sumn with a cabin on it. I DID buy a new (to me) truck this year mostly just to have AC; they waddnt nutting wrong with the ol chevy with its 386k miles...other than my dogs need AC when we're in the field. I went to bale straw at my uncle's tonite and had choice between 5040 open station and a 7040 cab/air to run my baler and accumulator... I chose the open station so I could hear the baler and could easily mount my camera and moisture meter with magnets on the fender.

My baler has had 2 catastrophic failures within the last 500 bales...last thing I need is for a cab/ac to jump the list of wants/needs over the in-line baler. I know where there is a hesston in-line for 5.5k that I almost dropped the hammer on tonite...but I fabricobbled the ol NH 269 back together for another run at it.

Boy, I sure got off track, but I'm sitting here cooling off and dreaming of AC on a tractor.

Mark


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol, I tried it the open cab way.....my momma didn't raise no fool, just opinionated  but I can assure you when the humidity is hovering around 90% and the temp is 96 and the big ball of fire is directly overhead.....it ain't fit for man or beast. Did I mention the gnats....probably not as I've grown used to them (somewhat  ) but after a couple in the eye (they always seem to leave body parts after digging them out) and one or two down the throat, not to mention the five or six in each ear  you'll be looking for that cab real quick, and ya don't mind leavin it runnin' either......seems the gnats don't like the cold A/C  good for me....I always have it crankin', blower on high until it needs to come down 

Just my opinion, yours will definately vary depending ' on your locale....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

"Boy, I sure got off track, but I'm sitting here cooling off and dreaming of AC on a tractor.

Mark"

You'll be in one soon. I can tell by reading your posts how dedicated you are. It'll happen, probably sooner than you think.
Way back, when I was in the JD3430 making hay, I remember when the AC quit.
I think there's no greater torture than being in a cab with broken AC.
My Silverado Z71 AC just quit last week. Everything appears to be normal, but no cold air.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

StxPecans said:


> We have 2 kubotas, they are ok but realize they are made lighter. After running them for a while you notice the lack of heavier metal in places.


You can always add weight via wheel weights, liquid in tires, front weights.
Can't take weight off a heavy, underpowered tractor when ground is soft, though.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Sold my Massey today. What will I get next...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Something like this?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Or you can do like the poor folk do after we wake up........(it happens to belong to me and it ain't for sale  )


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Something like this?


Definitely not like that, too much money! I'm already looking at an IH 574, White American 80, and the Kubota. I just found the White on Craigslist this afternoon and I'm currently smitten.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Where do you buy white parts? Agco dealer? Is that the same as a current massey dealer? What about agco whites, agco allis and later model allis tractors? Does agco still sell parts for them or were those more same tractors than agco? I see alot of those cheaper than most. Are thry any good? Also McCormick cx100 and cx105 and such are always cheaper. Not sure where you get parts for those if no McCormick dealer is near will parts cross over to caseih?
And who works on those brands if say you have a odd hydralic or transmission problem? Guess i would also ji case to that list.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

StxPecans said:


> Where do you buy white parts? Agco dealer? Is that the same as a current massey dealer? What about agco whites, agco allis and later model allis tractors? Does agco still sell parts for them or were those more same tractors than agco? I see alot of those cheaper than most. Are thry any good? Also McCormick cx100 and cx105 and such are always cheaper. Not sure where you get parts for those if no McCormick dealer is near will parts cross over to caseih?
> And who works on those brands if say you have a odd hydralic or transmission problem? Guess i would also ji case to that list.


Agco. If I can get Valtra parts with no problem from Agco, I could get White parts.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd vote White out of the three.....or perhaps?


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Just pony up the dough and get a 71xx series case ih. You will thank youraelf later.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

StxPecans said:


> Just pony up the dough and get a 71xx series case ih. You will thank youraelf later.


Um, no. Not exactly good for my usage. 51xx or 52xx would be the ticket though.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> I'd vote White out of the three.....or perhaps?


I'd pick the Kubota if I knew what it would cost to put a loader on for sure (without buying new). I do like the White. Basically the same money as I got out of my Massey but 4x4, joystick controls, and mildly collectible.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Someone else liked the White and got to it before me. I’m back to kicking around the kubota as a loader for it -La1403- has popped up about an hour and a half away. Assuming one paid $12k for the m120, what’s the most one should have in the loader to still make it a good deal? (Or just what’s a good combo price as a loader tractor)


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Around here 15-17k


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

For the hours on that unit and a used loader up here in pa I'd guess 19 on a dealer lot maybe 17-18 on a private sale
Pictures of the loader would probably be helpful


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

8350HiTech said:


> Um, no. Not exactly good for my usage. 51xx or 52xx would be the ticket though.


I've put plenty of seat time in on 5xxx and 7140 CIH tractors. 7xxx are good tractors but clumsy. The only haying operation I would want them for would be pulling a big square baler. 5xxx are much handier for haying, but the seats leave quite a bit to be desired.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Another m120 popped up, this time with 6300 hours and a quicke q55 loader. $14,200 or best offer. I should probably check it out.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Yeah, you should get on that.


----------

